# I really want to move to South America



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

And start a frog conservation. I know people probably say that all the time but my husband has a bachelors degree in Spanish (may come in handy in some areas) but he has a passion for South America and I have a very strong passion for these frogs. So a move like that actually wouldn't be out of the question for us at all. Im only 24 & he's 27. I'm starting back in college this summer and i want to go for biology and business. And my husband is currently in the coast guard. I think it would just absolutely be the most rewarding thing I could ever do! To research and breed these frogs to help with repopulation. This is the first time I'm reaching out for information on this. Anyone have some links to good articles or websites I can start studying? I would really appreciate it! Thank you!


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Repopulate? I think a lot of the south american dendrobatids that are doing poorly are a result of deforestation and smuggling, though that may not be true for all populations/species.

I'll pm with info on the other stuff...


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

And please don't bash me haha. I'm actually very serious. I'd love to start an organization! I am very well aware that it will take years of education, research, and preparation for something like this and everyone starts somewhere! So I'm reaching out to you all first for some friendly advice!


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

easternversant said:


> Repopulate? I think a lot of the south american dendrobatids that are doing poorly are a result of deforestation and smuggling, though that may not be true for all populations/species.
> 
> I'll pm with info on the other stuff...


Thanks! Well I dont know, I have a lot to learn! And I want to educate myself on all of the current conservation organizations! Any information you can share with me would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Whitneyd88 said:


> Thanks! Well I dont know, I have a lot to learn! And I want to educate myself on all of the current conservation organizations! Any information you can share with me would be greatly appreciated!


Ok, pm sent. Sorry if I sounded like an @$$ in my previous post!

One thing I neglected to mention is that I think there is some serious room for creating ecotourism ventures which will preserve forests. I think some people would travel for the frogs--even better if you can link birds in as well. Those people are crazy, and will drop thousands just on a tour, not including airfare.


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

easternversant said:


> Ok, pm sent. Sorry if I sounded like an @$$ in my previous post!
> 
> One thing I neglected to mention is that I think there is some serious room for creating ecotourism ventures which will preserve forests. I think some people would travel for the frogs--even better if you can link birds in as well. Those people are crazy, and will drop thousands just on a tour, not including airfare.


Wow that would be too awesome! I absolutely love birds as well!


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

PM sent about Operation Save the Frogs! and O.P.N.A.A.

D


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

As a South American, if you really want to protect the biodiversity of the region, I would suggest taking politics, economics, and history (of whatever country you're interested in). I guess conservation biology or ecology would be useful as well; learning about ecosystem services might be useful.

I personally believe that the biggest threat to the biodiversity of the continent if deforestation/destruction of habitat. Illegal smuggling deforestation is a problem, but I believe that by far the largest threat to native life in the region is the governments that oversee them. Governments are encouraging its people to cut down rainforests to make way for farmland, building huge hydroelectric dams and destroying unique habitats, and even leasing land in the middle of the jungle to oil companies and miners and allowing toxic byproducts into the pristine environment. The biggest threat is the people and politics of the region; if you plan on stopping or reversing the damage done to the ecosystems, you're gonna have to change people's hearts and minds if you want some lasting change.

Ummm, anyway, I think someone that you would probably benefit from getting into contact with is Home | Understory Enterprises and Mark Pepper. From what I've read on the boards they've been making some good headway working with people and governments to preserve the rain forest. Hopefully some other members with also post some links to other organizations that are making progress.

OH and I almost forgot. In case you haven't already, learn Spanish and Portuguese!! They'd be very useful


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

hypostatic said:


> I personally believe that the biggest threat to the biodiversity of the continent if deforestation/destruction of habitat. Illegal smuggling deforestation is a problem, but I believe that by far the largest threat to native life in the region is the governments that oversee them. Governments are encouraging its people to cut down rainforests to make way for farmland, building huge hydroelectric dams and destroying unique habitats, and even leasing land in the middle of the jungle to oil companies and miners and allowing toxic byproducts into the pristine environment. The biggest threat is the people and politics of the region; if you plan on stopping or reversing the damage done to the ecosystems, you're gonna have to change people's hearts and minds if you want some lasting change.


Regarding this, here is an interesting article about mining in Ecuador.

This regards the Cordillera del Condor, which is on the border of Peru and Ecuador (if I remember correctly). This is a biodiversity hotspot and has been poorly explored by western science. The prominent ornithologist Ted Parker died in a plane crash trying to explore this area, unfortunately. And a ridiculous looking new species of Excidobates was described from here! But, yet again, I digress...


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

easternversant said:


> Regarding this, here is an interesting article about mining in Ecuador.


Another good article on the subject: Yasuni National Park - Pictures, More From National Geographic Magazine


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

My girlfriend and I have been tossing around the idea of relocating to Central America in the next 5-10 years. I have been talking to some of my coworkers who own property in Costa Rica and it seems quite obtainable. I've also been talking to a fellow out here in Oregon who does conservation work and has been discovering new species in Panama on the Costa Rican boarder at: Mt Totumas Cloud Forest. Sounds quite interesting. 

Have you done any property scouting or have any idea where abouts you want to settle?

We want to go more for the lifestyle then anything (I grew up in Hawaii and would like to raise children in someplace tropical too.) We've been talking about setting up a plant nursery for export or brewery or even a hostel. If you where doing conservation would you be living off of grants?


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow thanks everyone! We haven't looked into anything just yet. My husband wants to be in Columbia, he loves it there and has a family friend there, but we aren't familiar with any other places in SA. As far as living there goes I am concerned about safety. Any information on that would be really appreciated as well.


----------

